

Samsung launches 28-inch 4K monitor for just $700 - terio
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/179486-samsung-launches-28-inch-4k-billion-color-monitor-for-just-700

======
inetsee
I'm confused. Can someone explain to me why I would want to buy this monitor,
rather than, for example, the Seiki Digital SE50UY04 50-Inch 4K UHD 120Hz LED
HDTV, which is available from Amazon for $700 too?

I already have a 27 inch IPS monitor with HD resolution, which was a nice
upgrade to what I had before. The Seiki would give me 4K resolution with
almost 4 times the display space. Am I missing something fundamental?

~~~
lunixbochs
The Seiki only supports 4K at 30hz, and is sized to be a TV rather than a
monitor. It's far less practical to use a 50" display at 2' away than a 28"
display of the same resolution. You could maybe even manage 2-3 28" displays
on a desk.

~~~
inetsee
Thanks for the answer.

I never play video games, so the 30hz refresh rate wouldn't be a drawback for
me, and I already have my 27" monitor set almost 3' away from my viewing
position. It would be much easier for me to come up with $700 for a new
monitor; $1400 to $2100 would be out of reach.

I would really like to see how well a tiling window manager would work with a
screen that large.

~~~
copergi
>I never play video games, so the 30hz refresh rate wouldn't be a drawback for
me

30Hz is painful just for normal use. You can't move your mouse precisely any
more because the screen doesn't update fast enough.

------
VeejayRampay
Great to see Dell and some other manufacturers finally pushing the envelope.
One domain that's been severely lagging behind in terms of racing to the
future is displays. Most displays from 10, 15 years were sure bulkier but
provided much better quality and resolution. It's starting to change and I'm
glad as someone with extremely poor eyesight :D

------
bradhe
Aren't TN panels considered inferior to IPS and PVA?

~~~
x3sphere
Yes, not suitable at all for design work due to color shift.

------
fuzzythinker
I'll gladly pay $1k for a 30-32" 3k IPS monitor. Someone please make one and
take my $.

